# when are you starting



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

so when is everyone going to start stringing out there traps? and what are you guys mainly going to target this fall? im going to start putting my coyote line out on monday and well see when the mink rat **** and weasle traps come out mink will be opener and **** and weasle after it gets cold and then the rats when the ice is strong enough to walk on. i will mainly be targeting mink and coyotes.


----------



## chacto (Oct 24, 2006)

its been close or at 100 degrees here I'll wait to string steel


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Monday? Where you from Trapper 2? Seems early to me.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm waitiing for snow. Then I can find good spots for sets easy.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

mn i just have coyotes that all the neighbors are complaining about so im going to get rid of them before the bird hunters come on the land with there dogs dont want to accidently catch one of those


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

trapper_2, do you trap muskrats on a river or pond?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would wait until about two weeks before the bird hunters start hunting and then set up your line. In two weeks you should be able to catch most of the coyote in the area. You can also wait and set up the surrounding area as coyote travel quite a bit. That way you can avoid the bird dogs and still get good money for yor fur.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

trap rats on the mn river and in ponds. i would late until later in the year but i dont know much about coyote trapping with footholds but have caught them via other methods i was just never taught to use footholds for anything other then mink and rats i guess my relatives have just always had better luck with conibears or i guess i should say body grippers i got 2 coyotes already but theres still more


----------

